
Getting Started with Sublime Text 2 - bkeepers
http://opensoul.org/blog/archives/2012/01/12/getting-started-with-sublime-text-2/
======
rmccue
Personally, while I would have agreed with the Soda UI theme a couple of weeks
ago, the new UI theme works pretty well and looks much better.

~~~
flyosity
As someone who was always a huge fan of Soda, and is the creator of the new
theme, thanks a lot for the kind words!

~~~
54mf
Seconding that, the new theme is wonderful. Now you just need to throw some
money at Dan Perrera to let you use his version of the icon -
[http://dribbble.com/shots/311515-A-Sublime-Text-2-Icon-
that-...](http://dribbble.com/shots/311515-A-Sublime-Text-2-Icon-that-is-less-
horrible).

~~~
drewda
I quite like the icon by Nate Beaty that's listed as tip #2 here:
[http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/sublime-
tex...](http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-and-tips/sublime-text-2-tips-
and-tricks/)

~~~
54mf
I actually kind of hate that one, ha. It's a little too...on the nose, we'll
say, with the code in the background and the tabs at the bottom. I like my
icons a bit more subtle, personally.

Another great one (imo!) is here, by Adam Kiss:
[http://dribbble.com/shots/378184-Unofficial-Sublime-
Text-2-I...](http://dribbble.com/shots/378184-Unofficial-Sublime-Text-2-Icon-
Replacement-Final). A different take than the rectangular look, reminds me of
Ommwriter a bit.

------
pragmatic
Should be "Getting Started with Sublime Text 2 _on Mac_".

------
jarek-foksa
Instead of:

    
    
      sudo ln -s "/Applications/Sublime Text 2.app/Contents/SharedSupport/bin/subl" \
      /usr/bin/subl
    

I would link it to /usr/local/bin/subl or just create an alias in ~/.profile
file:

    
    
      alias subl='/Applications/Sublime\ Text\ 2.app/Contents/SharedSupport/bin/subl'

------
clone1018
Don't forget to check out Fetch, it's a plugin for Sublime:
[http://net.tutsplus.com/articles/news/introducing-nettuts-
fe...](http://net.tutsplus.com/articles/news/introducing-nettuts-fetch/)

------
mapleoin
Has anyone tried the git plugin? I'm wondering how it compares to emacs's
magit.

~~~
miles_matthias
I don't use emacs but I do love the git plugin for sublime.

------
iusable
I have been struggling to stay from TextMate and move to Sublime. The Soda
Theme + auto-completion makes it a tad easier. Thanks!

------
janus
Does anyone have an up-to-date snippet package for Rails 3.0+ ? The snippets
included in the default installation are incomplete.

------
flexterra
I have almost the same setup. Love it!

------
timinman
I love the auto-completion.

